# ruck hydration carriers?



## whisper88 (Jul 17, 2010)

I was recently at one of those high speed gear stores and saw an "alice backpad" it was a full backpad/kidney pad that has two pockets on it for hydration bladders. Looks to me like the bladders would be in the way and rubbin on your back. I was just wonderin if anyone has used one of these and if they are worth the price. I am lookin for a more efficent way to carry these minimun quarts of water ;) thanks


----------



## Teufel (Jul 17, 2010)

It doesn't really sound too practical.  I would need to see it but I don't really see how that would work.


----------



## FNULNU (Jul 17, 2010)

Interesting, have pics of it?


----------



## Teufel (Jul 17, 2010)

http://www.tacticaltailor.com/ivkitbag.aspx

Is this what you are talking about [Willis]?


----------



## whisper88 (Jul 18, 2010)

No that's not it I found one one online if you wanna check it out its called an alipad and its on highspeedgearinc.com.


----------



## LimaOscarSierraTango (Jul 19, 2010)

Try this.  Easier all around.

http://www.tacticaltailor.com/hydrationpocket.aspx


----------



## EATIII (Jul 20, 2010)

http://www.shadowspear.com/vb/showthread.php?6292-London-Bridge-Ruck-Suspension-system

I still say it rocks! I use one side for IV's and the other for a bladder.


----------



## savoy5 (Jul 20, 2010)

*HSGIalipad*

I DON'T SEE THAT YOU POSTED AN INTRO, DO SO BEFORE POSTING THIS KIND OF THING AGAIN, OK?


----------



## FNULNU (Jul 21, 2010)

I've been using the mystery ranch NICE frame and I think it's pretty much the best thing since sliced bread.  I've owned a lot of civi packs, some rather spendy, and the NICE is by far the most comfortable pack system I've ever used. I have an internal frame mystery ranch pack with the NICE setup as well as a bolstered NICE frame with an ALICE pack on it. Both are a joy to carry compared to my other packs.


----------



## EATIII (Jul 21, 2010)

FNULNU said:


> I've been using the mystery ranch NICE frame and I think it's pretty much the best thing since sliced bread.  I've owned a lot of civi packs, some rather spendy, and the NICE is by far the most comfortable pack system I've ever used. I have an internal frame mystery ranch pack with the NICE setup as well as a bolstered NICE frame with an ALICE pack on it. Both are a joy to carry compared to my other packs.



That is a nice (pun intended) frame but we cant Jump it unless it's in an Air Bag and my Ruck is usually to big to fit in one.


----------



## savoy5 (Jul 21, 2010)

sorry about that, please point me in the right direction, not sure where to go and by intro I assume that you want to know my background?
Thanks


----------



## AWP (Jul 21, 2010)

savoy5 said:


> sorry about that, please point me in the right direction, not sure where to go and by intro I assume that you want to know my background?
> Thanks


 
The Introductions area at the top of the forum. It was also mentioned as part of the process when you sign up for a user account.


----------



## FNULNU (Jul 21, 2010)

EATIII said:


> That is a nice (pun intended) frame but we cant Jump it unless it's in an Air Bag and my Ruck is usually to big to fit in one.


 
They have a jumpable version too.  I almost bought one in Fayetteville last week, but decided I wanted the bolsters, which they didn't have in stock on a jumpable frame.


----------



## EATIII (Jul 21, 2010)

FNULNU said:


> They have a jumpable version too.  I almost bought one in Fayetteville last week, but decided I wanted the bolsters, which they didn't have in stock on a jumpable frame.



I don't Remember if I knew that or not:doh: (going to take another look) but I do know it will/ would be awhile for my Unit to add it to the ASOP. But hey change has to start somewhere, thanks for the heads up.


----------



## EATIII (Jul 21, 2010)

EATIII said:


> I don't Remember if I knew that or not:doh: (going to take another look) but I do know it will/ would be awhile for my Unit to add it to the ASOP. But hey change has to start somewhere, thanks for the heads up.


 

HOLY HIGH DOLLAR BATMAN! Now I know why I forgot about it, 465.00 for the Frame! A Sherpa would be cheaper!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## FNULNU (Jul 21, 2010)

What? The standard frame is 199.  I paid 250 for the one with bolsters.  Which one are you looking at?


----------



## FNULNU (Jul 21, 2010)

Holy shit, you're right!  I just saw how much the jumpable one is on their site.  Must have the damn chute built in or something.  I shoulda bought the one in Fayetteville.  I don't think they were charging that much for it.


----------



## EATIII (Jul 21, 2010)

FNULNU said:


> Holy shit, you're right!  I just saw how much the jumpable one is on their site.  Must have the damn chute built in or something.  I shoulda bought the one in Fayetteville.  I don't think they were charging that much for it.


 
I bet you are right, SC saved me over a hundred bucks on my LBT geting it down there. If you see a deal on one please let me know. I know they are "nice" yuk,yuk but not 450.oo nice. If you hit the Jackpot I'll make it up some how at the shoot.


----------



## FNULNU (Jul 21, 2010)

Try calling these guys:

21st Tactical, LLC 6316 Yadkin Road Fayetteville, NC 28303. Phone: (910)826-3677


----------



## EATIII (Jul 21, 2010)

FNULNU said:


> Try calling these guys:
> 
> 21st Tactical, LLC 6316 Yadkin Road Fayetteville, NC 28303. Phone: (910)826-3677



Thank you! 1st Steak and 6 pack of your choice on me (if you do that kind of thing) if not we will adjust fire. I draw the line on wine coolers


----------



## FNULNU (Jul 21, 2010)

Sweet! What's a wine cooler?


----------



## car (Jul 21, 2010)

EATIII said:


> Thank you! 1st Steak and 6 pack of your choice on me (if you do that kind of thing) if not we will adjust fire.



Oh, the Cupcake does that kind of thing.  :


----------

